# Anesthesia code for 64581



## Jarant (May 26, 2009)

I need to see if anyone knows the anesthesia code to use for the code 64581.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## aschaeve (May 27, 2009)

00630

Alicia


----------



## Jarant (May 27, 2009)

Alicia,

Thanks so much.

Jenny


----------

